
Tell HN: Happy Festivus - webmaven
Happy Festive, everyone.<p>Now, let&#x27;s get on with the <i>Airing of Grievances</i>, followed by the <i>Feats of Strength</i>.
======
sghi
I think you may be two days too late. But happy Festivus to you too - it isn't
over until you've pinned me.

~~~
webmaven
Better late than never... OTOH, just add _" forgot Festivus"_ to the
grievances.

